# Landscape photographers are crazy



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2019)

I enjoyed this article.  It’s a quick read and maybe something to share with those friends who think just showing up at the right spot is all it takes.  

“We are landscape photographers. We are crazy. We may be certifiably mental. We are genuinely nutty. And I wouldn’t have it any other way...”


Five Reasons Landscape Photographers Have a Screw Loose – wozezoom.com


“


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah?  And....


----------



## nmoody (Jan 20, 2019)

Landscape is for sure my favorite type of photography and I do planning before I head out. Timing as mentioned is always key due to sunlight and weather. You are almost always going to the location in dead darkness. Hiking or in my case mountain biking on dark trails is extremely creepy and can totally freak you out. Mountain lions live in my area so thats always on my mind.

And you do all this planning weeks in advance and sometimes the weather or environment just doesnt work. It could be rain, fog and some event that wasnt registered with the park or closure due to government shutdown.

I guess its kind of a thrill of the hunt type of experience sometimes or the happy accidents and lack of control that makes it more interesting.

But in the end when you get that awesome shot, its totally worth it. Even on the trips where you end up with nothing its always an adventure.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 24, 2019)

Personally I think all photographers have a screw loose. Some of my customers could start a hardware store.


----------



## Philmar (Jan 29, 2019)

I assume EVERYONE - except myself - has a minimum of 2 screws loose. Which doesn't explain why I always carry a hammer with me.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2019)

Wildlife videographers are even crazier.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Tom Heaton came to the Canadian Rockies a few weeks ago and I have been watching his reports.  Apparently, he didn't think he would need snowshoes. . . .

"Sub Zero Landscape Photography", posted by "Thomas Heaton", Jan 16, 2019
"



"


----------

